# normal thyroid ultrasound?



## ncmom (May 13, 2015)

I had an ultrasound done in August and have a copy of the results.

When my *son's* was done last month, there was a written note on the report that stated is was *normal tissue with right lobe minimally enlarged* - when we got his, I realized i hadn't received mine, so requested it from the office (I think it was just mailed off by the nurse without the Dr realizing it hadn't already been done, hence - no note)

I've been trying to Google normal sizes of thyroids without much luck...

Can anyone tell me if this looks "normal" ?

mine my 14 yr old son's

RIGHT LOBE RIGHT LOBE:

ant-post: 1.23 cm ant-post: 0.98cm

transv: 1.36cm transv: 1.44cm

sag: 4.28 cm sag: 4.53cm

volume: 3.7ml volume: 3.3ml

echotexture: homogeneous echotexture: homogeneous

other: normal blood flow other: normal blood flow

LEFT LOBE LEFT LOBE:

ant-post: 1.24 cm ant-post: 1.07cm

transv: 1.33 cm transv: 1.22cm

sag: 4.46cm sag: 4.52cm

volume: 3.9ml volume: 3.2ml

echotexture: homegeneous echotexture: homogeneous

other: normal blood flow other:normal blood flow

ISTHMUS AP THICKNESS ISTHMUS THICKNESS

.26cm .32cm

FREE TEXT:no enlarged lymph nodes visualized FREE TEXT: no enlarged lymph nodes visualized

I'm already being treated for hypothyroid, so really am just curious (I currently take synthroid, liothyronine, vitamin D & iron) - my follow up appointment isn't until December - last thyroid antibody antibody tests in June were:

TPO Ab <6 (range 0-34)

Thyroglobulin Antibody <1.0 (range 0.0-0.9)

thanks!


----------

